# Asparagus



## gberger (Apr 29, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has a recipe for smoking asparagus .
I have a masterbuilt electric .


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2014)

EVOO, 3  mins in the Microwave, lay on a Q-Mat, sprinkle with salt, pepper and a touch of garlic. Smoke 5 to 25 depending upon your box temp.

You can wrap it in bacon but it will never crisp in an electric


----------



## gberger (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope this isn't a dumb question, but what is a q-mat?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't smoke, but rather usually grill mine over high heat.  Fresh picked wild asparagus, mixed with some fine diced garlic, a little spring onion or ramps if you can find them, a few morel mushrooms, and a handful of cherry tomatoes, finely coated with olive oil and a little salt and fresh cracked black pepper is a meal fit for a king.  Of course, when morel season is over, I will take three to four thick stalks and wrap in bacon and throw on the grill, also a great appetizer paired with a thick cut rib eye steak.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2014)

Qmats

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46

They are coated mats so things don't fall between the grates. I use an MES30, and since you don't have high heat to grill, I use the Microwave to make it tender, then put in the smoker to take some smoke.


----------

